# Lavonia GA. 3 yr White GSD Mom to pups



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I have never done a multi post like this one, so I am not sure I am doing this right. This is the white GSD that is the mom to the two white GSD puppies and the blk and tan pup. I wanted to post her separate from the pups. Neither the pups or their mom has a ID# or pen/cage #. This mom is so beautiful. I did call the shelter about her and the pups. They said the mom is so very sweet and loves people, but is a bit camera shy. This is about all I got. Please take a look at them and I hope someone can help them all. Maybe someone is near here and go see them.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13281176

Northeast Georgia Animal Shelter
870 Bear Creek Road

Lavonia, GA 30553
Phone: (706) 356-5363

Sassy is a very loving girl, just a little camera shy. She is 3 years old & needs a good home. $55 adoption fee pays for spay, rabies shot, distemper/parvo shot, and deworming.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Is there any help with pull?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: kathybIs there any help with pull?


Are you interested kathyb?


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

There is a rescue that might be able to help this family if there is help.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

I so hope the help is found for this beautiful family!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

morning bump for you


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

White Paws is looking onto helping this mom and her pups.


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

Thank you Kathy!!!


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

bump


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

A night bump for you!!


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

It is a definate that these pups are going to White Paws? If not, we are prepared to bring them into our adoption program. However, we are having a hard time getting thru to this shelter, does anyone have an alternate number or email for them?


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

White Paws will be taking the pups and mother, I have just left messages on the answer machine and e-mailing. Maureen is now taking care of getting these pups and mom now. The shelter did e- mail me back.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

We were informed that mom AND pups all went to a private adopter in Virginia??????

Does anyone know anything???


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

This is what I heard too! Kathy is checking to see where they went and to make sure they are safe.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Kathy asked me to try to help find out....just hung up with her. This is all the info we have been able to get so far. 

I can't believe one adopter would want three dogs...nor that a shelter would allow that.









I'm thinking a rescue sent someone to adopt as they didn't have a GA license......

If anyone knows anything...please let us know...so we can stop worrying about this family......


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamom
> I can't believe one adopter would want three dogs...nor that a shelter would allow that.


This is what worries me so about them!


----------



## TESS (Oct 29, 2008)

Any news?
Tess in Philadelphia


----------



## lakota757 (Apr 10, 2008)

None yet Tess.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Barb is only 30 miles from this shelter, we can pull this family if needed







Please just let us know


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Just talked to the shelter, mom and one pup went to someone in VA and another pup went to someone in Atlanta. There is still the black and tan pup from this litter there.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Hi all, we are picking up this pup tomorrow.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We went to the shelter to pick up the bi-color girl today, and we were told that the litter was spoken for. We will go back and get the little blk and tan pup, if it isnt spoken for.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

The mom and the pups are still there and ARE NOT OUT OF THE SHELTER.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Why are they still there and why didnt you get them?


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

Another rescue has a hold on them, we can't just take them. We are getting the little black and tan pup that they are not taking.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We will be picking him up tomorrow. Poor little guy.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

We would have taken the entire family if another rescue hadnt placed a hold on them. We would have taken them yesterday when we picked up chyanee. We can still take them if something falls through with the other rescue.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

Alot of confusing information about this family.


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

I agree!!! But Barb actually SAW them yesterday, she said that mom is a gorgeous WGSD, and pup is cute, cute, cute. She is only 30 miles from this shelter and we could have had them safe and vetted by now.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Listing says ADOPTED


----------



## sierrasunnkennels (Aug 1, 2007)

So glad that they are safe now







Thanks for letting us know


----------

